# Pull Cord?



## wally (Feb 13, 2013)

Is it me, or is the quality of pull cords really bad? I replaced the cord on my Tecumseh 5.5 twice in 3 years! Used the cord from the big box store.

Is there something better I can use? What size rope is that and how many feet do I need?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure what size you should have. I do know they make different sizes and thicker would be stronger, but you couldn't get as much on the coil and it might bind up. Usually you just match up what you already have to the new one.

You there be something else causing yours to fail early? Any chance you are getting a lot of snow melting inside there and turning to ice? Are you pulling it straight out of the hole or are you pulling it at an angle? Are there any sharp edges anywhere that could be fraying it? Are you valves properly adjusted so the compression release will work properly? Does it seem like the timing could be off causing it to kickback when you try starting it? I am sure there could be other causes I am not thinking about at the moment too.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

The pull cords string seems to be one of tecumseh's strong points.....Most people run into problems with the connecting rods breaking like a chicken bone with osteoporosis. You need to look for something inside the recoil rope path that has an abrasion on it. This would cause premature wear on the cord resulting in failure.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

If anyone has the Tecumseh Master Parts Manual it might help.

here are some guidelines:

Rope replacement should be done using the correct part number replacement rope or braided rope of the correct diameter and length. Consult the Tecumseh Master Parts Manual to obtain the correct part number, length, and size
required. Use the following rope chart to convert a numbered rope to a fractional diameter for bulk rope use.
# 4 1/2 rope = 9/64" (3.572 mm) diameter Part No. 730526 100' (30.48 meters) spool
# 5 rope = 5/32" (3.964 mm) diameter Part No. 730514 100' (30.48 meters) spool
# 6 rope = 3/16" (4.762 mm) diameter Part No. 730516 100' (30.48 meters) spool

Standard rope lengths
54" (16.5 meters) standard stamped steel starter
61" (18.6 meters) vertical pull - horizontal engagement
type
65" (20 meters) vertical pull - vertical engagement
type
85" (26 meters) extended handlebar rope start
(compliance)
Check the old rope for the right length for the application.


----------

